# Hello To All!



## FueledByCoffee (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello! Long time writer, long time lurker here.  This is my first post (even though I've browsed around a while before joining). I found Writing Forums by accident while searching for a good writing critique site, and after spending some time looking around, I think I might like it here.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to the WF community.   As a lurker, you may or may not be aware of some of our member benefits.  These include the ability to edit your avatar and sig.  Also, we have members-only areas on the forum where search engines do _not_ prowl.  This means you retain your first rights to what you post there.  And, as a member, you can share your work for comment and critique.  _And _enter our challenges.  All you need to do is make ten meaningful posts -- games don't count.

Come in, look around, and get busy.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ah, I am also fuelled by coffee. Nice to meet you anyway, I'm Boofy, though if you've been lurking recently you may already know that! Ehehe, I kid. ;3

 I hope to see you around the forum :3


----------



## FueledByCoffee (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  

atroannie: I figured there were some forums like that, (I noticed lots of forums do) which was one of the reasons I decided to join. Everybody seems really nice so far, from what I've seen, and I'm looking forward to browsing around some more. 

Boofy: Aren't all writers fueled by coffee?


----------



## aureliochavez (Jan 9, 2015)

"Welcome to the WF community.   As a lurker, you may or may not be aware of some of our member benefits.  These include the ability to edit your avatar and sig.  Also, we have members-only areas on the forum where search engines do _not_ prowl.  This means you retain your first rights to what you post there.  And, as a member, you can share your work for comment and critique.  _And _enter our challenges.  All you need to do is make ten meaningful posts -- games don't count."


Welcome FueledByCoffee! Also, thank you for answering my questions annie (regarding membership). Good to know


----------



## Gumby (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to the site.  Great name, by the way! Describes me and probably most of the people here.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Fueled. Don't you know caffeine is bad for you? :lol:


Once you get ten meaningful posts outside of the Procrastination Central and Word Games you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choose your own avatar as well as your own signature.

So take a look around. Do a critique or two. Get involved in discussions. There is a lot you can do.

So welcome to the forums


----------



## FueledByCoffee (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for being so welcoming, everybody. And I do have a few questions to whoever can answer them, if that's okay. (I don't really know where else to post it since I couldn't find a "Help" thread. 

How do you normally do a critique on something? I realize that everybody crits differently and there's little hard and fast rules, but I'd like to know what the normal is around here. I noticed while browsing that lots of people do the "quote" feature and place parts or the whole story in their post, and then critique it that way. Since I'm new to critting, would it be acceptable to simply do a few paragraphs about the story, instead of line by line? 

Is there a minimum word count for critiques (and forum posts themselves)? Like, no post may contain anything less than three words. And when critiquing, you can't just say "I like it." and move on and it still count as a critique. 

If this is in the wrong spot please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 9, 2015)

Normally it is best to ask a question in the writing discussions (maybe in your case the lounge) forum, but I'll try to answer some of the basics for you here.

You're right saying simply "I like it" for a critique (or any post) will likely be flagged down as a "fluff post" so you don't want to do that. Writing a few paragraphs for your critique is certainly acceptable.

If you do want to use the quote feature you can simply click on the 'reply with quote' button in the lower corner of the post you want to reply to. You simply write your reply under the quote, post quick reply, and you will see the quote along with your reply.

Hope that was of some help


----------



## PiP (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi FbC, welcome to our creative community.

In answer to a couple of your questions please check out the following guides


ReviewersHandbook
and
Piglet's Picks

Pip


----------



## Blade (Jan 9, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Discovery by accident is no problem, most of life revolves around more or less random events although our rational minds are reluctant to admit it.:torn: I found here just by doing up a search for a writing site of some sort.

Anyhow have a good look around the site to see what is going on.:icon_cyclops_ani: If you have any questions please ask. Good luck in your endeavours.:eagerness:


----------



## aj47 (Jan 9, 2015)

FueledByCoffee said:


> Thanks for being so welcoming, everybody. And I do have a few questions to whoever can answer them, if that's okay. (I don't really know where else to post it since I couldn't find a "Help" thread.
> 
> How do you normally do a critique on something? I realize that everybody crits differently and there's little hard and fast rules, but I'd like to know what the normal is around here. I noticed while browsing that lots of people do the "quote" feature and place parts or the whole story in their post, and then critique it that way. Since I'm new to critting, would it be acceptable to simply do a few paragraphs about the story, instead of line by line?



I tend to do "Reply with Quote" and then "Go Advanced"  That gives me elbow room.  I insert tags  
	
	



```
[/quote]
```
 and 
	
	



```
[quote]
```
. to keep what I'm quoting separate from what I'm saying.  That might not be the best option if you're not good with BBCode.  Another option would be to keep the quote intact, but insert your comments in another color.



> Is there a minimum word count for critiques (and forum posts themselves)? Like, no post may contain anything less than three words. And when critiquing, you can't just say "I like it." and move on and it still count as a critique.


You can just say you like it.  Or click the Like button.  But the more you can find to say about a piece, the more helpful you are being.

As for what i say in my crits.  I always find something positive to say.  If I don't see any merit in it, why would i bother with the effort of a critique?   



> If this is in the wrong spot please let me know. Thank you!


And that's the sort of question that you can ask in a number of places.  Here works.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 10, 2015)

It's nice to have you here. Hopefully you'll find the critiques (and give some) that you'll find valuable. We're a great community, full of knowledge and friendliness.

Check out the challenges if you're looking for something to get your name into the eyes of others, or join some groups to find people with similar likes.


Welcome to WF!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to WF! you are going to love this place..we do! Jump in and join the fun, play some games, chat in the lounge or challenge your writing skills by entering a writing challenge. Don't be shy, you are among friends.   Peace always ...Julia


----------

